# Fab 7 photo shoot (lol)



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

here is the most recent picture of my clutch of 7.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh how cute!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes and very loud lol, the oldest is 15 days old today and the youngest is 8 days old, and then there is 5 inbetween, the second is also 15 days old, the next 2 are 14 days old, then 12 days and 10 days.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they look great! all alert and happy  cute little bunch you have there!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well aren't they just precious! Looks like they decided to try exploring in the middle of their photo shoot!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Cuteness overload


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What sweet babies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww cute


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awwww what a lovely photo! They're all gorgeous  And the teddy makes the picture even cuter


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

*Melts*  Awww!!! They're so stinkin' cute! I'd like to try raising tiels one day.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I sure can't wait for babies this year. The only eggs I've see thus far are dove eggs, and I need more doves like I need a shot in the head! lol


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ive never seen a baby dove, and im in the same boat with animals lol


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It was funny the doves have been quiet all winter outside, but as soon as I moved the cockatiels out and set up nest boxes the doves all went nuts. I had eggs two days later. The cockatiels were breeding in the house too, but only one hen has had any interest since I've moved them. I may have to move the doves further away because the tiels are hanging off the side of the aviary and won't move.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Have they ever bred near eachother before, i know that cockatiels actually get turned off by lovebirds breeding, or at least my cockatiels did, and it was shortly after i removed the lovebirds that i saw my pair beginning to breed, that may be the case with yours unless youve successfully bred with the doves around.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I know the doves are what is preventing them from breeding. I'm not in that big of a hurry to have babies yet though. I want my hens to be fat and sassy before laying. I also have a few improvements to make before everyone is settled for the summer. 

The doves' aviary is on it's side at the moment. I need to clean the shavings from last season out of the floor and a trailer behind it needs to be moved before it is righted. I also need to fix the roof where water collected in the tarp and broke the support braces. 

The doves are next to the space with the tiels right now. I do know the tiels prevented my budgies from breeding last year. They will be going back as soon as I can fix the roof and add more support braces to the bottom to make it square. 

I also need to make another small aviary for the budgies so the grays can go outside for the summer. Either way, I'm not ready for babies yet, so I'm not worried they aren't laying.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

wow thats alot of birds, lol, and i thought i was naoh's ark


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Awwww .... too cute!


----------

